# Tricks of the Trade



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ideas for making our life with goats that much easier.

Anything medicinal related please post those ideas here:
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=310


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, one thing that is VERY helpful for us is we have catch pens that surround the shelters in each of our pastures. I feed the goats in the catch pens and then when I need to catch them I just call them up for feeding and shut the gate... BOOM instantly caught


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A milking stand....it is absolutely great that my hubby built me one made for mini's!! The slider stanchion is great for keeping a wiggly goat still while I vaccinate and trim feet...works on Hank too! Though because Binky and Chief are hornless I need to have him build me a box for them to stand on to keep their heads in the stanchion!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of those headlamp things like miners use for if the power goes out. They are cheap, around $10 buy two in case you lose one!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one of those cheeeeeeep horse hoof picks- the ones with the pick on one side and the brush on the other. It is great to have the brush to clean the dirt from the hoof becore clipping- save dulling the clippers and allows me to see better. I imagine any brush will do but the pick is cheap and handy.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Oct 10, 2007)

*Keeping water clean*

I have a small, fine, plastic strainer (from the dollar store) to keep water troughs cleaned of debris or insects between weekly scrubbings. Or you can use a large aquarium net from a pet store.

In winter before we got heated buckets, I would break up the ice and use a cat little scoop to scoop out broken ice._ I dearly love my heated buckets!!_


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For frozen water I use an old hammer to break the ice, using the claw end to shove it out then dump hot water in.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a neat site I found: http://members.tripod.com/%7EAlchemyAcres/archive.htm I was reading a post on here that mentioned lung worms, so I googled it and came across this site and just wanted to share it. It is a list of monthly tips from 97 to 04 about all sorts of mostly goat stuff, some funny, some marketing and raising.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you wear gloves when you trim hooves, wrap masking tape around the places on your hands where the gloves rub the most. This will stop blisters from forming. Really works esp if you have a lot of goats to trim.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Along with my heated water buckets, I put the bucket in a tire and pack hay or straw around the bucket to keep it from freezing in really really cold weather; I live in Northern Mn, so even with the heated buckets, my goatie buckets freeze slightly...ACV also helps keep the water from freezing as much...

I use hay bags (not the net kind) to keep my goat's hay off the ground...I put them up a little higher than chest level so they can't get their legs caught in the nose hole (they are horse hay bags). It keeps their hay clean, and off the ground...which my goaties appreciate! AND I appreciate that they can't step on it and stick their noses up at it in discust and not eat it!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

The bales of bermuda we used to buy had wire instead of twine holding them together. I rolled up and saved the wire on many a thing. Handy! Just make sure if you're using it on something the goats can reach, to turn in the ends or do something so that the goats cannot scratch or cut themselves on it.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

For Mystic's Mom...those heated water buckets, what kind and where did you purchase. Those would be so nice!


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a good tip, A miniature horse hoof trimmer is great for trimming bucks' and large does hooves, along with the regular goat trimmer. :horse:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

SUPERLUBE! http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... cat_id=125
For lubricating before assisting with kidding and disinfecting tags and making them easier to go in the ear.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

By far the best hoof trimmer ever (for mini-goats) is "Shear Magic" hoof trimmers from Jeffer's Supply. We did use it on my cousin's boers but did not care for it too much (not big enough), it does work great for the mini's though!

We use the recipe from Fiasco Farms "Goat Baby Wipes" to wipe down udders before and after milking, cleaning baby goats off, and other stuff - works great and cheap, cheap to make!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi- A great tip that I have had success with is using the "Goatlix" round pans for feed and water pans-Put them in a 17 inch old tire and never worry about chasing them down again!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a couple of cattle panels that I keep clips on- I can clip the panels to the fence for putting hay in corners or cutting a pen in two. When the panels are not needed, I keep them clipped to the fence somewhere so they are handy in a pinch.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally figured out that the best time to do any mucking with a wheelbarrow in the pen is when Ive brought fresh hay in. They are too busy eating to help!!
To eliminate some mobbing at grain time, I throw in feed pans and put tote with feed on fence.
Then grab feed containers to dump in pans on the run.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Nancy d- yes, picking poops with one goat tipping over the wheel barrow while another come and stands on the dust pan while the third chews on the broom bristles. 
I do something similar as long as it is not raining- I clip feed buckets onto the pasture fence- they all run out there to get the food and I shut the gate to the pen behind them so I can clean it. Then reverse the process with putting hay in the containers inside the pen and opening the gate for them to rush in the other way-lol
Always in a hurry to be the first goat to the food.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Good idea on the fresh hay!! I have tried everything to keep our goats from attacking me when I feed- the only thing is- they keep hay and just want the feed. I try to throw a scoop or so over the fence to get them back-They are too smart for that- you open the gate- a few run out (the bottle babies)-the other ones knock you down and trip you,(the friendly grown 200 lb does) knock the bucket out of your hand, jump on you-then the best part is getting that bucket back-you can't get their head out of it. There is no telling how many bruises I get on my sides during the week :hair:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for life insurance you guys!
Enjoy theride Im gonna have to try clipping buckets to the fence. It hasnt happened but I would like to see a set up similar to multiple holes in an outhouse...Cut-outs to place the pans in and stand outside the fence to pour.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

For those out there with LaManchas--I found something called an "ear syringe" at the local pharmacy and it works wonderfully for cleaning out tiny goatie ears! It looks like one of those things for sucking out baby's boogers but the end nozzle is smaller and it has a guard on it so it doesn't get pushed into the ear to far by accident. 

I use an ear cleaner made for dogs and cats called "R-7" that works well. I just squeeze a few drops in each ear with the ear syringe and massage around them really well--I can actually "feel" the stuff foaming up in their ears when I do this...feels kind of squishy. All the wax and gunk gets broken up and starts working its way out of the ear cannal. I wipe the outside of their ears and then use the ear syringe again to help suck some of the stuff out--I only insert the very tip of the syringe...maybe about 1/8 of an inch. My goats don't really seem to mind much...and they actually enjoy have their ears massaged.

Anyway, it's well worth the $3 it cost.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I like to keep a few extra dog collars handy for a quick repair to where my cattle panels join each other or to hold together a temporary corral. I also use them on some of the gates.
For hauling one or two does or a few babies, I've folded down the back seat of my station wagon and put one of those doggie grated behind the back seat. I tarp where the goats go. This is much more fuel economic than using my old pickup.


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Lots of great tips here! We put a big fan in our milking area facing the milking stands to keep those bothersome flies away from the goats and us. Our goats have stepped in the milk pail before just trying to get those flies off, so this works great! (Speaking of which, we need to get ours back up now that the flies are back from their “winter break”. :wink: )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few large heavy duty eyelets screwed into your posts at different heights. Have some double ended snaps ready; you tie your goat up close & so long as you dont have little 4 legged helpers you can do meds or vacs all by yourself!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Synergize is something we use on all our goats and dogs this time of year for ticks, flies, lice, and so on. It is really good for skin problems too. I would recommend this to any goater. A jug lasts years, a lil bit goes a LONG way.

John-Derek Gray
http://www.grayrobinranch.com
Serving N.W. Arkansas and N.E. Oklahoma


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that sounds good Jdgray! Advantage does not seem to work well on our LGD. Its GOT to be cheaper than the pkgs!? And our vet doesnt mark things up sky high. 
How is is applied? Do you get it at the feed store?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> How is is applied? Do you get it at the feed store?


I'd like to know to...John-Derek Gray... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, it comes is a big jug.

I just take a big syringe, 20cc without the needle, fill her up and down the back it goes. 3-4 cc on the bigger goats smaller ones and dogs get 2-3cc and kids get 1-2cc. Depends when I last did it and how bad the bug are. In winter I don't even use it, just when spring hits though the fall.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

But John, (whining) feed store or special order?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I always used Jeffers but found out one of our local stores, like Tractor Supply, had it. The exact name is Martin's Fly-Ban Synergized Pour-On.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jon, Im gonna look for it then!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I use cattle panels to make small entry pens for the big pasture pens. Then, if I have stragglers, I can shut the pen gate and keep the ones already in, from leaving as I round up the stragglers. It also helps if one goat that I need out, stops just inside the gate long enough for someone I don't need out to make good their escape. They can't get very far.


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a double gate set up with a small area in between about 60 square feet so I can "trap" goats in there when they need medicated or just checked I don't have to worry about them getting away and then re-catching them. 

Evan


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I found that having a couple of leashes attached to different parts of the barn keeps my one bully doe from eating both shares of grain and from poking their noses into the feed storage shed while I am in there trying to get stuff done.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good idea Jay thanks for the reminder! We have a couple of eye bolts ready at different levels with double ended snaps if we need to work on someone & should install a few more.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Stock tank heaters to put in my 50 gallon water tubs in winter. They keep the water open even in subzero weather.
Dog collars. I use them on goats, to hold cattle panels together in a hurry and even on gates. Goats can't seem to open them as easy as typical gate latches.
Milk stanchion. I use mine not only for milking, but for trimming hooves, clipping, giving shots, tattooing, etc. so I can do those chores without needing another person to hold the goat.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Good Goat Friends & A Goat Forum Like This  :leap:


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

If you have to give a baby goat an enema to get things moving, you can use a teat infusion cannula to give more length than just the end of a syringe. 

Evan


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I find long-blade aviation snips are easier to trim hooves with  And much sharper.


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where I'm from, most people use the regular cattle or range fencing. I think the mesh measures 12" x 2" then graduates up to 12" x 6" or something like that. It's cheaper and works pretty well. The idea is that the goat will get its head through there, but can get it back out too. But a tip to keep the fence from acting like a goat trap is to, whenever possible, set your posts in line with a vertical wire of the fence and not in between.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

For my buck pen, the way that we have it set up is the bucks right next to the does. We are kind of limited on pen space because we live in the forest, and our neighbors are probably an acre to an acre and a half next to us, and my dad is building a retaining wall on the other side of the property next to our house. So really we have only are meadow, back couple acres, and where they are now. So to limit accidental breedings, my fiance made two 12x25 breeding pens in between the buck pen and the doe pen. That way in the off season there is almost and alley way type deal so that if the bucks do decided to jump the fence, they wont be in with the does. And that fence of the does that is attached to the breeding pens are 8 feet tall. (we stacked two hog panels) I hope this makes sense. Lol


----------



## Hykue (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm totally new to this, but I just figured out this one - figure out what motivates your goats. Grain is good for most goats, or so I hear. This works on my older girl. In the case of my bottle-baby, it's human company. I can't get her to do anything for grain, but if I can work a way that she has to do what I want to be near me, it seems to work like a charm. Really figuring out their motivation is important for any animal, but goats are so independent that it's completely necessary for them, as far as I can tell. If you can't make them see that something is in their best interest, you're going to have a hard time getting them to do it.


----------



## farmer22 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am learning so much from this site. I may be in over my head as I just purchased my first goat. I have always wanted one and now that I have one I am at a loss. Reading all these suggestions are helping though. I don't feel quite as unprepared.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am learning so much from this site. I may be in over my head as I just purchased my first goat. I have always wanted one and now that I have one I am at a loss. Reading all these suggestions are helping though. I don't feel quite as unprepared.


 That is what we are here for..... :grouphug: if you have any questions please.... don't hesitate to ask...... start you own post ...so it can be seen better.... and your question will be answered faster.... :wink:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I only have 5 goats, so this works well for me: Each morning I hook my girls up to the part of the fencing that is chain link. They're about five or so feet apart. Then they each get their own bowl of grain. While they're eating, I clean the goat pen and put out the hay. No rushing, cramming, jostling until everyone has finished their meal :thumbup: 

Also I use a child's rake with a big plastic shovel to clean the pen. The child's rake is much easier for me to handle than a regular sized rake -- it's lightweight and so easy to maneuver into tight corners, and because it's short, the handle doesn't catch on anything as I move around like a big rake would.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to the electric company in my town and they gave me the wooden spools they used to keep the wire on. My kids, and even my does, absolutely love climbing on them and jumping back and forth. Just don't put them too close to the fences.
:laugh:


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Oct 27, 2011)

I keep a huge package of large size puppy pads in my feed room. You can pup one under a doe about to drop a kid, use them for absorbing all that goaty goo, use them for drying kids, use the used ones to rub down that bottle baby you want mama to adopt, etc.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> I keep a huge package of large size puppy pads in my feed room. You can pup one under a doe about to drop a kid, use them for absorbing all that goaty goo, use them for drying kids, use the used ones to rub down that bottle baby you want mama to adopt, etc.


Yup I love the puppy training pads for goats being born!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

great tips


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I live in a part of Texas where goats are raised commercially. No one trims the hooves because there is no need too. This place is rocky. With all the rocks around for the goats to walk on they are able to keep their hooves trimmed on their own. So if you want to save some time, just provide your goats with a pile of rocks.


----------



## goats123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> I live in a part of Texas where goats are raised commercially. No one trims the hooves because there is no need too. This place is rocky. With all the rocks around for the goats to walk on they are able to keep their hooves trimmed on their own. So if you want to save some time, just provide your goats with a pile of rocks.


florida has no rocks lol i only got 1 with bad hooves and in working on her


----------

